# Detailing courses/training



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm thinking of doing a 1 day detailing training session but to be honest I'm torn. I can't decide whether it's a good investment to learn a bit more and have an introduction to machine polishing or a bit of a waste of money (my wife's thoughts) 

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

If it was something I could afford I would love to do it. I have probably driven people nuts on here with my incessant questions about things, however their replies have been gold dust.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Every days a school day mucker. Buff monkeys will be doing training days soon and I'm gonna do a one day machine polishing class. And just for the record ( what the hell does the wife know ) 😂😂😂 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

moochin said:


> And just for the record ( what the hell does the wife know ) 😂😂😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The words of a man who lives life on the edge :lol:


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

moochin said:


> And just for the record ( what the hell does the wife know ) 😂😂😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ha ha, very true (but don't tell her I said that!) I think her exact words were why do you need to be shown how to clean a car...... I give up!


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Wahahaha, I would of walked away at that point too andy, and given a " I'm disgusted with you " look 😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

andyb_sv said:


> Ha ha, very true (but don't tell her I said that!) I think her exact words were why do you need to be shown how to clean a car...... I give up!


Hmm, how often does she wash a car..?


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Would someone/couple highly qualified on here not like to do this? Networking, educating and a little bit money making?

I dunno may may be worth asking around?


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Slims do a good course, I think it's a few days long, but well worth it I imagine 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

If you want training and your around Manchester then stangalang is your man &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

I had a one day course about 3 years ago and progressed my da and rotary polishing. At the time I had only just bought my 3m rotary and found it very useful. About a year later I did another one which demonstrated Dunne of the si2 products and microfiber pads, again useful. The one day courses are normally not very much and easily with it.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

orbital said:


> If you want training and your around Manchester then stangalang is your man ��


This is pretty much the end of any questions right here. Go look at any of stangalangs posts and see what he can do, then go see him for training if you are in the northern half of this country :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I remember seeing some posts from KDS doing training days and thinking wish i lived closer would love to see the workings on there work, but as already mentioned stangalangs does some top shelf work just check out his recent carbon fiber post crazy skills.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

How much do these courses cost?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Blackwatch said:


> How much do these courses cost?


It varies depending on what you want to acheive. I can't comment on stangalang's prices as i've never looked into it but i know KDS used to do a Master Detailers Course which was around the 2k mark when i looked. But that included everything from taking a booking to handing a car over properly and everything in between.


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

Pm,Matt aka Stangalang he can Taylor courses and training


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

And of course KDS do other courses too which i forgot to add to my earlier post


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

orbital said:


> If you want training and your around Manchester then stangalang is your man ��


I'm in Wales and would travel for one of Stangalang's courses! Just need to get time to fit it in


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

muzzer said:


> It varies depending on what you want to acheive. I can't comment on stangalang's prices as i've never looked into it but i know KDS used to do a Master Detailers Course which was around the 2k mark when i looked. But that included everything from taking a booking to handing a car over properly and everything in between.


Christ on a bike juggling tomatoes while singing la macerana!! Looks like Ill have to teach my self then....no way in hell I could afford that, unless I can ebay a kidney or two.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Blackwatch said:


> Christ on a bike juggling tomatoes while singing la macerana!! Looks like Ill have to teach my self then....no way in hell I could afford that, unless I can ebay a kidney or two.


Valid point but that is the top course he does and is mainly aimed at people who want to detail for a living. They do other courses too from one day courses on washing, polishing etc to wet sanding. You dont have to do the Master Detailer course but it gives you an idea of what might he involved. Have a look on their site for more up to date prices and options.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been professionally polishing for 9 years now, even I'd be interested in doing a day course.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wet sanding and a polishing course to refine my technique would interested me!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Then i am sure if you visit KDS website, you will find what you need :thumb:

Equally, i'm sure stangalang can also offer you something similar, just depends on your geographic location. For me, Oldham is too far for a course but Kent isn't


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'd already contacted Matt aka Stans long as I only live about half an hour away. As said already Matt will pretty much Taylor it to you and it's nowhere near the £2k (or even £1k) so a day or two of training. 

On the back of all the recommendations for Matt normally I'd say I'll be booking a day with Matt but we've just booked a spur of the moment holiday for the end of August so this may have to wait until September.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Just looked on the KDS website and as much as I would love to go from weekend warrior to a fully fledged detailer the cost ( and travel to Kent ) is well beyond me  ...." One-to-one training costs £600 per 9 hour day. All prices quoted are "+ VAT". "

Does anyone know anyone that would do it cheaper and near West / South Yorkshire.


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

Blackwatch said:


> Just looked on the KDS website and as much as I would love to go from weekend warrior to a fully fledged detailer the cost ( and travel to Kent ) is well beyond me  ...." One-to-one training costs £600 per 9 hour day. All prices quoted are "+ VAT". "
> 
> Does anyone know anyone that would do it cheaper and near West / South Yorkshire.


Stangalang is based in/nr Oldham I think and he's a lot cheaper than that. I'd drop him a PM, never met him but after exchanging a couple PMs Re courses he seems very straight up and would taylor a course to you.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

andyb_sv said:


> Thanks guys. I'd already contacted Matt aka Stans long as I only live about half an hour away. As said already Matt will pretty much Taylor it to you and it's nowhere near the £2k (or even £1k) so a day or two of training.
> 
> On the back of all the recommendations for Matt normally I'd say I'll be booking a day with Matt but we've just booked a spur of the moment holiday for the end of August so this may have to wait until September.


To be fair though, the 2k course is a week long course not just one day


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Is there anyone who offers these types of courses in the South West area? I'm very interested in progressing and learning as much as possible.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Kev.O said:


> Is there anyone who offers these types of courses in the South West area? I'm very interested in progressing and learning as much as possible.


Try Ti22 on here, he has run courses before and is based in Newport


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Am I the only one that can't quite grasp the concept of a course?
Everything you could ever need to know is freely available here, on youtube etc etc etc etc. 
Just read/watch as much as possible then go and practice.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

I know what you are saying Matt Nic, I am still very much an amateur, but I spent about two hours with someone who so a pro ,and trust me,no matter how much you may read,or watch , hands on tuition is worlds apart, I had spent a few solid hours with my das6 trying to smarten up my car, 10 minutes with someone watching you,and improving your technique will enhance your skills no end, I highly recommend getting some proper experience with an expert any day,Dennis .


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't pay for it that's for sure. Someone quoted two grand a few pages ago. I nearly fell off my chair.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Guys it’s been a very long time since i been on here but thought it best to comment. 

So quickly i will shed some light on training (please this is not myself trying to get anymore bookings at all more my real life experience of teaching for last 5 years).

I have taught people from around the world, some who can’t speak English (came with another person to translate), a completely deaf guy from DW , this has not just been males gender either. 

I had a guy fly from Australia for training, I can name most parts of the world now that pupils have flown from, I taught small group of people which resulted in helping set up their own detailing business a year later flown out to their country to open / start up the detailing centre plus refresh and teach their staff force. 

I have had pupils that have been trained by well-known company’s and brands in the past before coming KDS for training., I also had pupils who never even washed a car. 

What has been a pleasant surprise was not much pupils gain from my truthfully impartial training even those that have been on 6 other training courses (yes 6). 

I heard and seen a lot of horror stories and work other the years from people who been “trained” 

I will admit that my teaching has changed a lot since first starting and the cost reflects it , this was more so from feedback from pupils (we are talking near on 100 pupils that’s 100 weeks of teaching not including over 300 group day pupils) which has been exceptional with new starts jumping the ladder , business improving their turnover and profits , to completely new businesses from just an idea (owners never washed a car) to becoming the number one company in their own country 1 year later. 

To put a value on the improvements (we are talking business here which have to make money) my cost of training is tiny, in fact I save pupils more than the teaching cost by recommending the correct equipment products and where to by etc, plus they get handouts for each module they learnt on to takeaway basically an step by step guide , 
I found out recently these guides are being handed out at a cost when we ask for them not to be shared and for the paying pupil only , 500 euros has been floating around for my module notes, even a competitor detailing company saying they read them and very well written (which I paid to be proof read many time over). 

When you train at KDS you’re in a “real” workshop with “real” cars being detailed by the staff right next to me and the pupil, this also means you get to see all different levels of detailing and valeting right up to full repaints, wet sanding ,
dents wheel refurbishment and so one, more importantly running a real business of detailing (remember we turn around 6-8 cars per week) I do this so that I can reference to real work while we are training the pupils . 

We explain how to market your business , build the brand, manage customers expectations, the logistics, types of paint (not talking hard of soft) mean types of paint on the market (the chemistry) how they should be applied how they are applied badly) , inspect a car , keep customers updated with progress etc.

This type of very comprehensive training may be completely over kill of pupils who want to just detail their own cars, but that does not mean we don’t get those as pupils as we do in fact get a lot. 

I been in this trade for truthful 30 years now , not some made up random fact, yes I seen people quote they been in the trade for 20 years when I dam well know they started 4 years ago with no experience what so ever before hand.

I also have to prepare training panels ready prep and paint them with different types of lacquer with different defects so you get the real world training) sometimes we have to alter bookings which takes time up as some services only I can do if I am training it can’t be done so we offer an incentive for altering the booking to the customer.
Plus more importantly I not fixing or detailing a car/s while I am training. 

The actual real profit from training is a lot lower once you take into accountant the facts above, when you factor in I spent at least 20-30k on products and equipment over the year that I now don’t use due to poor performance the cost of training is very good value as the pupils don’t get told to buy those of course. 

some pupils learn slower than others , so training has taken a lot longer to get to standard I am happy with,, this normally results in myself staying later with the pupil each day/night to keep on track with course (I don’t charge extra for more hours) when really its not my fault if some people learn slowly. 

We are expanding at KDS with the ability to able to training small groups of pupils at once in a class room style dedicated area for teaching , you would be surprised how many well-known detailers I taught now to which I am very proud to of improved their services and businesses which includes chemists from a very large UK based product manufacture who suggested teaching 4-6 staff at one time. 

KDS turnaround 250-300 cars per year so this gives us a huge insight into cars, all surfaces , paint and the issues all related to detailing which is passed onto the pupils. 

This is no means knocking any other training course held around the world , its more the pupil should seek who is going to give the best training for the pupils purpose of being taught. 

I am all for everyone being taught / helped to become better at whatever they do and it’s the main reason I go to waxstock each year and talk in front of a crowd explaining myths and facts about detail for FREE.
I have enough demand (demand mainly coming from pupils recommendations) to teach every single week but limit it to every other week unless I have projects on the go when I have to limit training even more so as I need to run and deal with business logistics too. 

We tried to book in teaching every week but my business suffers too much as a result.

We are also thinking of holding a day once a month for mini group then announce the date on DW a month before as we are aware of guys (most on DW) who would gain a lot from less intense course using their own car under my supervision , it’s a thought at present which should hopefully turn into reality .

Anyway wrote to much must get on with the customers cars and make sure the staff are ok , I will be at waxstock on stage and then doing something completely different never seen before there, so if you’re going look out for me and the car (you wont miss it)  

Regard’s Kelly


----------



## Libs (Apr 20, 2016)

I would like to know where in West Sussex I could do a Detailing course/training...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I have some feedback on Kellys training, I completed the course several months ago as I am opening a detailing business and wanted the best training I could get.

My background is I was a keen hobby detailer, I would have detailed for friends and family and had been doing that for about 10 years. I had spend a day's training with a well known local detailer as I wanted to learn more and have my techniques critiqued by an experienced pro. I was a bit shocked to be honest when I saw him apply products contrary to the manufactures recommendations, I was thinking can this bloke not read the instructions! I wanted to learn a bit more about using a DA polisher and was told he had 'X' working with him and wouldn't let him touch a polisher until he had been with him at least 18 months. So there is me thinking you need to be some sort of ninja with Jedi polishing skills before you can even pick up a polisher and do something.

I went to Kelly as he is one of the top detailers in the country, the work that comes out of his business is second to none. In the space of a week I learned the skills that would have taken me 5 plus years to master on my own through trial and error, and lets face it who can afford to make an error with a clients car?

I'm still learning, no doubt about that but I have mastered the skills necessary, and can turn out work as good as 80 - 90% of the people who have been doing this for years.

Who here would go for a filling or extraction to a bloke who had "taught himself" or take their car to a body shop owned by somebody who had no proper training? Why should a visit to a detailer be any different?

The price wasn't the cheapest but I believe in the buy cheep buy twice mantra.



Kelly @ KDS said:


> Guys it's been a very long time since i been on here but thought it best to comment.
> 
> So quickly i will shed some light on training (please this is not myself trying to get anymore bookings at all more my real life experience of teaching for last 5 years).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Guys it's been a very long time since i been on here but thought it best to comment.
> 
> So quickly i will shed some light on training (please this is not myself trying to get anymore bookings at all more my real life experience of teaching for last 5 years).
> 
> ...


Myself and my brother completed the Master Detailer Course at KDS last year, it might seem like alot of money too many however it depends what you want to achieve. Our goal was to start our own detailing business although we had experience from working at garages and detailing cars in our own time we felt we needed to complete some training before we started our business to give us the best possible start.

Training with Kelly was a real pleasure, his knowledge and expertise from his time in the industry really shows and he is a great teacher. Although the course outlines a basic structure of training, Kelly tailored our course to spend time more so on machine polishing and wet sanding as these are advanced skills for detailing and beneficial for us and our goals.

Kelly's approach really opened our eyes and showed us new techniques and skills which I believe we would never have achieved away from training with KDS, there is only so much you can learn from forums and you tube.

Finally a year on from our training we have started our own business and I can only thank Kelly for helping us make that happen! Highly recommended especially if you have aspirations of getting into the industry! :buffer:


----------



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

Feedback for Kellys Course:

I completed the training back in Feb this year, i was previously doing a few bits for friends and family but mostly myself had been doing it for a few years and thought i knew a lot about detailing, Until i went to KDS it changed my detailing completely swell as showing me how certain products work and to know how to distinguish what products i need and for what reason, the knowledge the guy has is unbelievable,

the course its self is awesome, yes seems like a lot of money, but it has transformed me and my business, i now know when a customer brings there car to me the job then get will be to a high standard, Having a certificate to show how you have been trained plays dividends to customers as they have a sense of confidence in your ability even if they have never seen your work,

i will now put my work up against any inspection, and i am fully confident that what i have claimed has been done has been done, and i would let anyone wipe down my work with panel wipe as proof of no fillers, previously i don't think i would have let someone do this,

i couldn't recommend this training enough,

thanks



Kelly @ KDS said:


> Guys it's been a very long time since i been on here but thought it best to comment.
> 
> So quickly i will shed some light on training (please this is not myself trying to get anymore bookings at all more my real life experience of teaching for last 5 years).
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom9748 (Jun 25, 2016)

*Detailing training recommendations.*

Afternoon gents, I'm looking at doing a one day detailing course. I'm a complete novice and would like to get my head around the basics. Does anyone have any recommendations for training companies? I live between Newbury and Oxford, quite happy to travel. Ive contacted Ti22 in Newport and AutoShine in Yorkshire.:thumb:


----------



## Tom9748 (Jun 25, 2016)

Tom9748 said:


> Afternoon gents, I'm looking at doing a one day detailing course. I'm a complete novice and would like to get my head around the basics. Does anyone have any recommendations for training companies? I live between Newbury and Oxford, quite happy to travel. Ive contacted Ti22 in Newport and AutoShine in Yorkshire.:thumb:


PS As much as I would like to use KDS (above) the price for a one day course is a little out of my price range.


----------

